# Balzer-Wochen Spin & Jigruten



## HWB-Shop (23. Januar 2005)

*Auszug aus unseren Sonderangeboten:*​ 
*Balzer Edition Royal Serie*​*>> Titanium-SIC-Beringung **>> Epoxy Lackversiegelung der Ringbindungen **>> IM-10 Vollkohlefaser **>> Kev-Power-Winding **>> Metallstützhülsen an den Steckverbindungen **>> Klappbarer Hakenhalter **>> Aluminium Abschlusskappe **>> Nylon-ABS/Edelstahl Rollenhalter **>> Korkbranding*

*IM-10 Jig 3-30/270** 2-teilig 49,90 EUR*​
*IM-10 Jig 3-30/300** 2-teilig 54,90 EUR*​

*IM-10 Spin 70-330** 3-teilig 67,00 EUR*​
*IM-10 Spin 25-195** 2-teilig 43,00 EUR*​
*IM-10 Spin 25-270** 2-teilig 52,00 EUR*​
*IM-10 Spin 40-270** 2-teilig 53,00 EUR*​
*IM-10 Spin 40-300** 2-teilig 61,00 EUR*​
*Balzer Platinum Serie*​ 
*>> IM-8 VollkohlefaserBlanks mit Titanüberzug >> Superschlanke verchromte Titanium-SIC Ringe >> Spezial-Zapfenverbindung mit stabilisierenden Metallringen >> Ergonomischer Luxusrollenhalter >> Griff aus portugiesischem Naturkork >> Transportrohr*

*Spin 25-265** 2-teilig* *64,50 EUR*​
*Balzer Magna Matrix MX-9 Serie*​ 
*>> Titanium-SIC-Beringung >> MX-9 Matrix-Carbon >> Metallstützhülsen an den Steckverbindungen >> Klappbarer Hakenhalter >> Anti Crack Technologie >> Aluminium Abschlusskappe >> Ergonomischer Luxusrollenhalter >> Feines Naturkorkgriffteil*

*Spin 75-270** 2-teilig* *71,00 EUR*​
*Balzer Magna Matrix MX-5 Serie*​ 
*>> Titanium-SIC-Beringung >> Versiegeltes MX-5 Matrix-Carbon mit eingeschweißter, unzerbrechlicher Powertip-Spitze >> Hartverchromte Metallteile, resistent gegen Korrosion >> Klappbarer Hakenhalter >> Aluminium Abschlusskappe >> Ergonomischer Rollenhalter >> Feines Naturkorkgriffteil**

Powertip Spin 70-270 2-teilig 42,00 EUR​
[ Angebot gilt solange Vorrat reicht ]​ 
Dies und Vieles mehr, jetzt auf HWB-Fishingtackles, dem etwas anderen Online-Shop :m ​*





 

*HWB-Fishingtackles GbR*​*
Vordere Karlstr. 41​
73033 Göppingen​*


----------

